# Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern



## dominger (3. Februar 2014)

*Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Hallo, ich habe mein Pc neu aufgesetzt und mir eine neue E-Mail Adresse gemacht.
Wie kann ich die E-Mail Adresse bei Origin ändern?
MfG


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Das dürfte über den Support laufen. Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist würd ich das über den Support Chat regeln


----------



## XT1024 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*



dominger schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die E-Mail Adresse bei Origin ändern?


Wie wäre es mit in origin selbst oder origin.com?


----------



## dominger (3. Februar 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit in origin selbst oder origin.com?



Das geht nich oder bin ich zu blöd? 
Wo kann ich denn in den Chat schreiben?
MfG


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Google könnte man zumindest schon mal aufsuchen
http://help.ea.com/de/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

ORIGIN Email ändern


----------



## Dowadiru (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Gehe mal so vor:
1. Origin 
2. Privatsphäre Einstellungen
3. Über Mich und auf bearbeiten


----------



## dominger (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Hallo nochmal,
hab das so gemacht wie das da stand und jetzt steht da in Rot "Invalid Email".
Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
MfG


----------



## Dowadiru (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Kann es sein das du dich mit der neuen E-Mail schon mal Registriert hast?


----------



## dominger (3. Februar 2014)

Gan ganz ganz evtl. ja.. 
Was kann ich dann tun?


----------



## Dowadiru (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail Adresse ändern*

Am einfachsten erstelle dir ne neue E-Mail und Versuche es nochmal mit der Änderung oder du bleibst bei deiner aktuellen.


----------



## dominger (3. Februar 2014)

Ok danke für eure Hilfe.
Die alte geht leider nicht mehr../:


----------

